# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul on Alex Jones - Upcoming

## IPSecure

*Rand Paul on Alex Jones - Upcoming*




> Posted August 20th, 2009 by Michael Nystrom 
> 
> I just got a call from Rand - he's going to be on the Alex Jones show in a few minutes - 11am Central, Noon Eastern.  
>  The GCN Network is hosting today's money bomb festivities all day long.
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/node/104024


 *Click here to tune in now online.*

http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls

http://www.infowars.com/infowars.asx

----------


## torchbearer

um, which link do I click on in the gcn page?

----------


## IPSecure

> um, which link do I click on in the gcn page?


Stream 1-4...

----------


## torchbearer

.asx link worked!
thanks.

----------


## CasualApathy

Stream 1-4? what does that mean?

EDIT: figured it out

----------


## IPSecure

> Stream 1-4? what does that mean?


GCN has 4 streams available, Alex is on all 4 at 11:00 CST.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Listening now. He's not listed on infowars.com but hopefully he's on.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I sure hope so.  I don't know how long I can stand listening to AJ.

----------


## torchbearer

> I sure hope so.  I don't know how long I can stand listening to AJ.


they will be interviewing the guy who had the ar-15 rifle at the obama event in arizona.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Where is he???

----------


## JamesButabi

Hmmm im wondering if this is legit.  Truth or Matt or anyone from the campaign can you confirm this?

----------


## IPSecure

How can one doubt Michael?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Hmmm im wondering if this is legit.  Truth or Matt or anyone from the campaign can you confirm this?


He will be on sometime today.. Not 100% what time. I thought the 11 hour, maybe it was the 12.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> He will be on sometime today.. Not 100% what time. I thought the 11 hour, maybe it was the 12.


Why doesn't he call the show and ask them?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Why doesn't he call the show and ask them?


I'm just saying I don't know, Rand probably does. He is at the airport, I'm at the office.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I'm just saying I don't know, Rand probably does. He is at the airport, I'm at the office.


According to Daily Paul, Rand contacted Michael Nystrom and said he was going to be on at 11 (24 minutes ago.) I wonder what's up.

----------


## torchbearer

some teenager is getting charge with a felony for putting up obama joker fliers.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> some teenager is getting charge with a felony for putting up obama joker fliers.


Yeah, did Jones give the feds his name?

----------


## torchbearer

> Yeah, did Jones give the feds his name?


he got caught posting it on street signs i think.
Jones gave an example of an Obama email he sent to supporters during the campaign thanking them for posting he images all over the place. stating Obama said- he thought they looked good on stop signs.
Thus, the enforcement of the law is conditional on if its pro or anti obama.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> he got caught posting it on street signs i think.
> Jones gave an example of an Obama email he sent to supporters during the campaign thanking them for posting he images all over the place. stating Obama said- he thought they looked good on stop signs.
> Thus, the enforcement of the law is conditional on if its pro or anti obama.


Yeah, I heard.  I don't trust the guy.  Can you tell?  I think he works for the fed.

----------


## beazy

hopefully rand doenst follow AJs rant on how Florida is ran by child rapers.

----------


## torchbearer

> Yeah, I heard.  I don't trust the guy.  Can you tell?  I think he works for the fed.


is this just how you feel because Jones is a nut or do you have proof he works for the fed?

----------


## pacelli

Is Rand paying Alex for this interview/advertisement time?

----------


## torchbearer

> hopefully rand doenst follow AJs rant on how Florida is ran by child rapers.


It is ran by child rapist. Of course, he could say the same about some churches.
People may get offended, but it is true.

----------


## m72mc

Alex is the best. If not for him I would have no idea Ron Paul existed.

----------


## pacelli

If Rand is on today, he's doing a great job turning off new listeners with his rants.  "You're gonna love it when they bash your skull in and rape your daughter."  

Decorum?

----------


## beazy

They way he presents things is crazy, even if there is truth to them. Ive listened to AJ many times and seen videos etc, so its bad when even I think he sounds nuts at time and I know there is truth in what he says. I cringe when I think what new comers think.

----------


## BuckOFive

Maybe someone can call in the show and ask if Rand is coming on?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> is this just how you feel because Jones is a nut or do you have proof he works for the fed?


No, I don't have proof; it's only my opinion.

It took me a long time to reach this conclusion.  I have listened to him for years; way before he even had a radio station.  I used to be quite a fan.  But, over time I noticed too many things that just didn't fit.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Just called the producer.. they have 20 minutes to get Rand or the window will be up..

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Just called the producer.. they have 20 minutes to get Rand or the window will be up..


What did the producer say?
And what do you mean the window will be up?

----------


## JamesButabi

Just heard a little blurb saying happy bday ron paul and visit GCN to view the fundraiser for his son

----------


## MRoCkEd

Someone dropped the ball on this. Rand appearing on AJ would have helped a lot.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> What did the producer say?
> And what do you mean the window will be up?


Rand is getting on a plane and the show will be over = window

This is on Alex's end.....

----------


## Cowlesy

> Just called the producer.. they have 20 minutes to get Rand or the window will be up..


What??  AJ rambles on and on for nearly 4 hours and they're creating a "window"?

Weaksauce.  I understand how radio has to carefully block time to keep the flow smooth, but weaksauce.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Rand is getting on a plane and the show will be over = window
> 
> This is on Alex's end.....


oooh, he's not even in Tx yet?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Rand is getting on a plane and the show will be over = window
> 
> This is on Alex's end.....


Ugh
Why didn't they just have him on in the first hour? There haven't been any guests yet.

----------


## Cowlesy

Just tell him to use an airfone on the plane.

----------


## m72mc

Hope someone at least calls in and mentions the money bomb on air..

----------


## MRoCkEd

If he can't get Rand, he should try and get Ron. 
Imagine Ron asking for donations for his son as a birthday gift.
That would help a lot.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

I just found out that Alex Jones decided at the last minute not to participate in helping Rand Paul today and no reason was given.  Thomas Woods was scheduled as well and he won't be appearing now either.  From what I've heard so far Alex isn't even mentioning there is a money bomb today.

This is not the will of the GCNLive.com live network.  They were under the impression Alex was going to participate.

People need to call in and mention the money bomb on the air.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I just found out that Alex Jones decided at the last minute not to participate in helping Rand Paul today and no reason was given.  Thomas Woods was scheduled as well and he won't be appearing now either.  From what I've heard so far Alex isn't even mentioning there is a money bomb today.
> 
> This is not the will of the GCNLive.com live network.  They were under the impression Alex was going to participate.
> 
> People need to call in and mention the money bomb on the air.


What the $#@!?
Oh well..

----------


## itshappening

what is Alex's problem?!

----------


## Matt Collins

> I just found out that Alex Jones decided at the last minute not to participate in helping Rand Paul today and no reason was given.  Thomas Woods was scheduled as well and he won't be appearing now either.  From what I've heard so far Alex isn't even mentioning there is a money bomb today.
> 
> This is not the will of the GCNLive.com live network.  They were under the impression Alex was going to participate.
> 
> People need to call in and mention the money bomb on the air.


Source?!?!


Can we get this independently verified?

----------


## specsaregood

I wonder if AJ wants to get paid or get a commission for plugging the moneybomb.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Just heard a little blurb saying happy bday ron paul and visit GCN to view the fundraiser for his son


I doubt that is valid, why would they have used  this promo?  They mentioned rand already raising 430k in the blurb as well.

----------


## itshappening

Alex Jones is an inside job!

----------


## Njon

> some teenager is getting charge with a felony for putting up obama joker fliers.


Here's the story as of August 18th: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009...r-poster-case/

----------


## Matt Collins

> If Rand is on today, he's doing a great job turning off new listeners with his rants.  "You're gonna love it when they bash your skull in and rape your daughter."  Decorum?


And that's an example of exactly why AJ is bad for the movement.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> Source?!?!
> 
> 
> Can we get this independently verified?


The source is GCN.  And again- GCNLive.com are good people and fully support Rand Paul.  But this is what I was told so I have to pass it on.

----------


## Cowlesy

Alex picked a great day to have PMS.

----------


## CasualApathy

> The source is GCN.  And again- GCNLive.com are good people and fully support Rand Paul.  But this is what I was told so I have to pass it on.


I don't buy it.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I don't buy it.


navigate to gcnlive.com right now and the whole page is a giant advertisement for Rand Paul.

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't buy it.


The fact that AJ hasn't even mentioned it once, is evidence enough.  It is at least newsworthy of mentioning, even if he didn't spend much time on it.

----------


## CasualApathy

> navigate to gcnlive.com right now and the whole page is a giant advertisement for Rand Paul.


Yeah, why would Alex ditch Rand? it makes no sense. Sounds made up to me...

----------


## m72mc

> Alex picked a great day to have PMS.


He said he is hung over...but why not promote a real solution ?

No idea what is going on...pretty weird.. I hope everyone flood the show with calls about the money day..

----------


## CasualApathy

> The fact that AJ hasn't even mentioned it once, is evidence enough.  It is at least newsworthy of mentioning, even if he didn't spend much time on it.


What you are listening to is a rebroadcast from yesterday

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah, why would Alex ditch Rand? it makes no sense. Sounds made up to me...


Explain why he wouldn't mention it even once.  My bet is AJ wants money for it.  He is right now plugging for funding his operation.

----------


## CasualApathy

> Explain why he wouldn't mention it even once.  My bet is AJ wants money for it.  He is right now plugging for funding his operation.


What you are listening to is a rebroadcast from yesterday

----------


## specsaregood

> What you are listening to is a rebroadcast from yesterday


Uhm, no I'm not.  I've heard the GCN plug for Rand; but AJ hasn't mentioned it once.

----------


## ctiger2

FWIW Ted Anderson mentioned the Rand Paul's money bomb & Ron Paul's birthday today during a commercial break. 

It's too bad that AJ doesn't push it because that would probably add $50-$100K to the bomb.

----------


## CasualApathy

> Uhm, no I'm not.  I've heard the GCN plug for Rand; but AJ hasn't mentioned it once.


Yes you are, it is yesterdays show. They are just putting fundraising updates in the advertisement-spots

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> What you are listening to is a rebroadcast from yesterday


Again I've spoken directly with GCN.  Alex Jones has chosen not to promote Rand Paul.  That's all there is to it.  I'll be sending an email blast about it in the next few days.  For me this puts Alex Jones into Bob Barr category.

----------


## pacelli

> I wonder if AJ wants to get paid or get a commission for plugging the moneybomb.


My thought as well.

----------


## CasualApathy

> Again I've spoken directly with GCN.  Alex Jones has chosen not to promote Rand Paul.  That's all there is to it.  I'll be sending an email blast about it in the next few days.  For me this puts Alex Jones into Bob Barr category.


It makes no sense. Untill someone confirms i'll choose to believe that you are full of it...

----------


## TruthisTreason

> My thought as well.


No, not to my knowledge.

----------


## Flash

> Yes you are, it is yesterdays show. They are just putting fundraising updates in the advertisement-spots


Well todays show is on now. Lets see if Rand is on.

----------


## itshappening

well said Trevor.  

Alex not promoting him because maybe he can win? :/

----------


## ctiger2

Someone should call in and ask Alex live online why he's not promoting the Rand Paul moneybomb.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yes you are, it is yesterdays show. They are just putting fundraising updates in the advertisement-spots


Are you actually listening to todays broadcast?  I listened to yesterdays broadcast and what I am listening to is not it.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> It makes no sense. Untill someone confirms i'll choose to believe that you are full of it...


I'm full of it?! LOL

Well I understand your sentiment.  It's very confusing for me as well.  Guests were scheduled and commitments were made.

If he comes around and starts to mention the money bomb or gets Rand on I'll be ecstatic and glad to be wrong.  But this is what I've been told as of now.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I'm full of it?! LOL
> 
> Well I understand your sentiment.  It's very confusing for me as well.  Guests were scheduled and commitments were made.
> 
> If he comes around and starts to mention the money bomb or gets Rand on I'll be ecstatic and glad to be wrong.  But this is what I've been told as of now.


Tell him that Ron Paul supporters plan to organize a mass boycott of his show and to stop donating if he doesn't promote it.

----------


## CasualApathy

> I'm full of it?! LOL
> 
> Well I understand your sentiment.  It's very confusing for me as well.  Guests were scheduled and commitments were made.
> 
> If he comes around and starts to mention the money bomb or gets Rand on I'll be ecstatic and glad to be wrong.  But this is what I've been told as of now.




This sucks.

----------


## pacelli

As far as I know, Alex's sponsor network is GCN.  If Alex's audience has a problem with his broadcast, they should contact the sponsor network.  Here's the contact information.  As of now, the GCN Public Relations person (Christin Davies) is not in the office, but her voicemail still has room. 


1-877-996-4327

Ext. 102 (Christin Davies-- Public Relations and Web Development)

Source for contact info: http://gcnlive.com/contact.php

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I just found out that Alex Jones decided at the last minute not to participate in helping Rand Paul today and no reason was given.  Thomas Woods was scheduled as well and he won't be appearing now either.  From what I've heard so far Alex isn't even mentioning there is a money bomb today.
> 
> This is not the will of the GCNLive.com live network.  They were under the impression Alex was going to participate.
> 
> People need to call in and mention the money bomb on the air.


WHY would he do this, Trevor?

----------


## specsaregood

> As far as I know, Alex's sponsor network is GCN.  If Alex's audience has a problem with his broadcast, they should contact the sponsor network.


I dont know, not much room to complain to GCN since they are plugging the bomb.
I'd say complaints should be going to AJ's staff directly.   Otherwise the argument would be, do you really want sponsor networks to control the hosts' content?

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

> WHY would he do this, Trevor?


I have no idea.  Call in and ask him.

----------


## specsaregood

> WHY would he do this, Trevor?


Was that supposed to be rhetorical?



> Yeah, I heard.  I don't trust the guy.  Can you tell?  I think he works for the fed.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Anyone have the number to call into Alex's show?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Was that supposed to be rhetorical?


Well, for him to piss off a heck of a lot of his audience, no, it doesn't make too much sense.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I dont know, not much room to complain to GCN since they are plugging the bomb.
> I'd say complaints should be going to AJ's staff directly.   Otherwise the argument would be, do you really want sponsor networks to control the hosts' content?


so....kurt@infowars.com --- should his inbox feel the heat?

----------


## TruthisTreason

Look I know for a fact Rand was booked and so was Thomas Woods....   And I know for a fact no one bothered to call Rand and inform him of any change in plans!  

I appreciate the plugs and I support GCN!

----------


## specsaregood

> Anyone have the number to call into Alex's show?




Good luck getting through.

----------


## Cowlesy

Yeah I just heard Ted Anderson in the commercial plugging the moneybomb.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, for him to piss off a heck of a lot of his audience, no, it doesn't make too much sense.


My immediate reaction would be:
1. He doesn't want to support him now that he might actually win.
or
2. He wants to get paid for his efforts.

Right now, I'm opting for #2.  If the bomb doesnt do as well as hoped, I'd bet he goes to the campaign and says, "See! You need me.  So how much am I going to get paid for it."

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Yeah I just heard Ted Anderson in the commercial plugging the moneybomb.


Ted is first class!

----------


## Dreamofunity

What a douche.

----------


## Cowlesy

Well if Alex is going to be a bitch for some reason then I am tuning back to Pandora.com (online radio).

----------


## m72mc

This is annoying...what is his problem..he always talks about solutions... and is this not a solution ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Look I know for a fact Rand was booked and so was Thomas Woods....   And I know for a fact no one bothered to call Rand and inform him of any change in plans!  
> 
> I appreciate the plugs and I support GCN!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> This is annoying...what is his problem..he always talks about solutions... and is this not a solution ?


Yeah, solutions like handing out his frickin' videos.  That's the only solution I've ever heard from him.    This is the kind of crap that made me question him.

----------


## Flash

Who does Alex Jones work for? 

YouTube - Bill Cooper Says Alex Jones Is a Shill

Interesting video.

----------


## pacelli

> I dont know, not much room to complain to GCN since they are plugging the bomb.
> I'd say complaints should be going to AJ's staff directly.   Otherwise the argument would be, do you really want sponsor networks to control the hosts' content?


Have you heard how Alex responds to people who disagree with him?  I've tried contacting Alex in the past and don't want to waste my time waiting for a response that never comes.  As Alex says himself, he is a very small operation and doesn't have the staff available to respond to every inquiry.  

No, I'm going after his sponsors, in the same way that I go after the sponsors of any news commentator/pundit.

----------


## Kotin

I have defended Alex many times on this forum.. but this is $#@!ing ridiculous.. I dont know how you could mix this up.. it seems like sabotage or something similiar..

Alex Jones has some explaining to do... this cannot go unpunished.

----------


## m72mc

> Yeah, solutions like handing out his frickin' videos.  That's the only solution I've ever heard from him.    This is the kind of crap that made me question him.


On a brighter note...He, your avatar is sweet...from a nice moment in history...



Any way I could use that in another forum ?

----------


## pacelli

> Anyone have the number to call into Alex's show?


800-259-9231

----------


## LibertyEagle

Is everyone calling to try to get on the air?   I am.

----------


## specsaregood

> No, I'm going after his sponsors, in the same way that I go after the sponsors of any news commentator/pundit.


Fair enough.

Has anybody starting posting about this in the prisonplanet blogs/forums?  I don't have an account there.

----------


## Dreamofunity

What time EST does his show end?

----------


## pacelli

> Well if Alex is going to be a bitch for some reason then I am tuning back to Pandora.com (online radio).


Today is actually the first day in a long time that I am listening to the full show.  If Alex does not mention Rand's moneybomb AT ALL today, then his operation is no better than any mainstream media outlet as far as offering practical pro-liberty solutions.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Give him a break. He's busy talking about his Obama Joker poster deal and how very tired he is.  On and on and on.

----------


## specsaregood

> What time EST does his show end?


4pm EST.

Hopefully the freedom's phoenix guest coming up, plugs the moneybomb.

----------


## ctiger2

> Who does Alex Jones work for?


Bill Cooper is a looney. AJ is just a nutter.

----------


## pacelli

> What time EST does his show end?


4pm EST unless he goes over time.

----------


## Cowlesy

I don't think this is some conspiracy crap, I just think Alex is being a big pr*ck for whatever reason...maybe he's pissed off Rand was on Beck or that Rand's interview with Beck is on his website.

Why do I get a feeling this is some sort of ego thing.

----------


## LibertyEagle

All I can say is that this is unforgivable.

Yeah Alex, it's sooooooooo much more important for people to post a stupid Obama Joker poster (that advertises infowars.com on it) or to buy a t-shirt from you, than to get RON PAUL'S SON elected to the U.S. Senate.

----------


## Dreamofunity

I wish I listened to AJ so I could actively boycott.

Any free staters in close with the Free Talk Live crew and would be able to get them to plug or have Rand on as a guest?

----------


## Cowlesy

I mean I even listed to some weird GCN stuff this morning (Joyce Riley) to see if all the hosts were plugging the moneybomb --- so far the only person I've heard come out and plug the moneybomb is Ted Anderson himself.

----------


## itshappening

Ted Anderson is a gentleman!

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

At any rate- lets not get too distracted by this.  We'll come back to it tomorrow- but for now lets get back to promoting the money bomb!!

----------


## pacelli

> All I can say is that this is unforgivable.
> 
> Yeah Alex, it's sooooooooo much more important for people to post a stupid Obama Joker poster (that advertises infowars.com on it) or to buy a t-shirt from you, than to get RON PAUL'S SON elected to the U.S. Senate.


Totally unforgivable.  He's still got a little over an hour to come to his senses.

----------


## Cowlesy

> At any rate- lets not get too distracted by this.  We'll come back to it tomorrow- but for now lets get back to promoting the money bomb!!


I agree --- it just doesn't seem like Alex to just completely fall off the freedom train given that a giant portion of us had never even heard of Alex Jones before Ron Paul---not to mention Rand is running on a largely similar platform to Ron.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Has anyone tried contacting them?

----------


## CasualApathy

Wow... I can't believe this. I've lost a lot of respect for Alex today, and i'm usually the one defending him...

----------


## Kotin

> Wow... I can't believe this. I've lost a lot of respect for Alex today, and i'm usually the one defending him...


same here......

----------


## freedoms-light

Alex is always condemning all the in-fighting and egos in the freedom movement...
Is he just "loosing it" or has he become / was he always part of it??
Helping Rand now would only benefit his show (NOT TO MENTION THE COUNTRY) in the future.
Does anyone know Ted Anderson from GCN?  He was very pro Ron Paul and has Rand Paul's money bomb at the top of the GCN page.  Alex seems to respect TED.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Something tells me that he's going to blame this on sleep deprivation.  It doesn't ring true, though, because Rand and Thomas were scheduled for his show and his producer was in control of the schedule.

----------


## itshappening

> Totally unforgivable.  He's still got a little over an hour to come to his senses.


it is unforgivable, he doesn;t want to make an enemy of us!  INFO-WAR? we'll see about that

----------


## dannno

Alex Jones just admitted that he's a shape shifting reptoid from the planet Poptarts. 

So there ya go.

----------


## Expatriate

> Who does Alex Jones work for? 
> 
> YouTube - Bill Cooper Says Alex Jones Is a Shill
> 
> Interesting video.


Isn't Bill Cooper the guy who got shot to death by plainclothes officers trespassing on his property right after 9/11?

I always thought he seemed like an interesting guy, but I can't find a trustworthy source of information about him.

----------


## CasualApathy

Is anyone holding on Alex's phone?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Is anyone holding on Alex's phone?


I am.

----------


## CasualApathy

> I am.


You are my hero

----------


## JamesButabi

> I wish I listened to AJ so I could actively boycott.
> 
> Any free staters in close with the Free Talk Live crew and would be able to get them to plug or have Rand on as a guest?


I can undoubtedly get a plug in there by calling in.  Im also 95% positive they would love to take his call and ask him questions as well.  Big supporters of Ron Paul and actually had Ron on to promote his audit the fed bill.   

Someone on the staff could easily make this happen with one phone call quicker than I could.

----------


## specsaregood

Come on Chris, plug the moneybomb buddy!

----------


## specsaregood

> I am.


You are actually on hold, not in the little time where they put you on hold before they tell you it is all full?  You are actually queued up?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You are actually on hold, not in the little time where they put you on hold before they tell you it is all full?  You are actually queued up?


Yes.  It took more than a few attempts.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yes.  It took more than a few attempts.


Nice, I've never been able to get that far, good luck!

----------


## dannno

> You are actually on hold, not in the little time where they put you on hold before they tell you it is all full?  You are actually queued up?


Little do both of ye know about the 3rd queue line

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Little do both of ye know about the 3rd queue line


So, why don't you tell us.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, I just got dropped.  So much for that.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, I just got dropped.  So much for that.


Probably somebody was monitoring here. 

I'm still hoping the guest Chris plugs the bomb; but I don't have much hope for that since he said he thinks the voting process is useless.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Nah, Jones mentioned he wanted callers specifically for Chris, so he probably dumped everyone else.  Tacky, yes, but probably what happened.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Nah, Jones mentioned he wanted callers specifically for Chris, so he probably dumped everyone else.  Tacky, yes, but probably what happened.


Call for Chris

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Call for Chris


It's not that easy to get through, you know.  It took a lot of tries and I had been on hold for about 40 minutes.  

Why don't *you* call?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> It's not that easy to get through, you know.  Why don't *you* call?


I'm trying. I can't get through either, but the more of us that try, the higher chance one of us does.

----------


## Michigan11

donations are picking up...people getting out of work?

----------


## pacelli

Just got word from Jack Blood over at americanfreedomradio.com that he will definitely be promoting today's moneybomb on his show (Deadline Live w/ Jack Blood) today.  

http://americanfreedomradio.com/

The show runs from 4pm est - 6pm est.

Jack used to broadcast with GCN until some turmoil occurred.

----------


## torchbearer

> donations are picking up...people getting out of work?


yup

----------


## PeterSchiffVideos

I bump and rate all of Alex's videos on YouTube.  That is, I used to until today.  

What gives Alex?

----------


## CasualApathy

AJ going into overdrive. There might still be a chance to get through

----------


## pacelli

*Once again, please give some web traffic to AmericanFreedomRadio.Com starting at 4pm EST / 3pm Central.  Jack Blood will be mentioning today's moneybomb, and it would be nice to reward him with some web traffic.
*

----------


## MRoCkEd

> *Once again, please give some web traffic to AmericanFreedomRadio.Com starting at 4pm EST / 3pm Central.  Jack Blood will be mentioning today's moneybomb, and it would be nice to reward him with some web traffic.
> *


Sure, but how many listeners does he usually get? Certainly much less than idiot Alex.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Sure, but how many listeners does he usually get? Certainly much less than idiot Alex.


Beats the hell out of nothing.  Which is what we're getting from good 'ol Alex.

----------


## TruthisTreason

GCN aka Ted is 100% all right in my book... 

Not sure what happened today, but I'd bet Ted had nothing to do with it. 

Sometimes people get strange over FEC laws, maybe that's the excuse.. Not sure.. I do know Alex missed a chance to gain some fans today...

Maybe, we should focus on trying to get Alex to have Rand on tomorrow so THEY can plug the Austin event?????

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> *Once again, please give some web traffic to AmericanFreedomRadio.Com starting at 4pm EST / 3pm Central.  Jack Blood will be mentioning today's moneybomb, and it would be nice to reward him with some web traffic.
> *


Make a thread about it with a direct link?

----------


## ctiger2

Alex is a douche today for doing this.

----------


## m72mc

> Alex is a douche today for doing this.


I like him but I don´t understand this...

Why not fighting for a sensible us senator...this is an important day...

----------


## pacelli

> Make a thread about it with a direct link?


Feel free to -- I don't need any credit for the report.

----------


## pacelli

> GCN aka Ted is 100% all right in my book... 
> 
> Not sure what happened today, but I'd bet Ted had nothing to do with it. 
> 
> Sometimes people get strange over FEC laws, maybe that's the excuse.. Not sure.. I do know Alex missed a chance to gain some fans today...
> 
> Maybe, we should focus on trying to get Alex to have Rand on tomorrow so THEY can plug the Austin event?????


Check your PM.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

So are we gonna mass email his staff or wait til tomorrow?

----------


## pacelli

Jack Blood will be talking about Rand & the moneybomb after they come back from break.

www.americanfreedomradio.com

http://www.americanfreedomradio.com/32k.asx

----------


## ctiger2

> I like him but I don´t understand this...


I do too, but not nearly as much after today. A REAL patriot would have know to support Rand today on Ron Paul's birthday nonetheless.

----------


## m72mc

> Jack Blood will be talking about Rand & the moneybomb after they come back from break.
> 
> www.americanfreedomradio.com
> 
> http://www.americanfreedomradio.com/32k.asx


Where do I listen to him ?

edit sry I can´t read.. you posted it...

----------


## pacelli

Jack just plugged it for free, did a nice job talking about Rand & Kentucky politics too.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Jack just plugged it for free, did a nice job talking about Rand & Kentucky politics too.


very good plug

----------


## specsaregood

> Jack just plugged it for free, did a nice job talking about Rand & Kentucky politics too.


It was good but he was mistaken when he said KY only elects democrats.  Well he was wrong technically.

----------


## IPSecure

Spoke to Jesse Benton earlier this evening. He said that Rand was in flight during The Alex Jones show, and that there is no justification for being upset with Alex.

----------


## RyanRSheets

> Spoke to Jesse Benton earlier this evening. He said that Rand was in flight during The Alex Jones show, and that there is no justification for being upset with Alex.


Tell Jesse 37% just stopped sending out shortwaves and we think we can win this!

----------


## specsaregood

> Spoke to Jesse Benton earlier this evening. He said that Rand was in flight during The Alex Jones show, and that there is no justification for being upset with Alex.


That would explain AJ not having him on the show; but would not explain why AJ would fail to mention Rand or the moneybomb even once.  Fail.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Spoke to Jesse Benton earlier this evening. He said that Rand was in flight during The Alex Jones show, and that there is no justification for being upset with Alex.


This doesn't add up. He was prepared to go on the show over an hour before getting on the plane. 

Alex didn't even mention Rand or the moneybomb once, and he bumped Tom Woods off the show as well.

----------


## Austin

> This doesn't add up. He was prepared to go on the show over an hour before getting on the plane. 
> 
> Alex didn't even mention Rand or the moneybomb once, and he bumped Tom Woods off the show as well.


Yeah, if he couldn't make it on the show... Alex would have at least promoted it anyway...

I don't care, Alex dropped the ball either way. If he *really* wanted to help Rand like he said, then he would have.

----------


## ctiger2

> Spoke to Jesse Benton earlier this evening. He said that Rand was in flight during The Alex Jones show, and that there is no justification for being upset with Alex.


B.S. I don't buy this explanation either. Especially since AJ didn't mention anything about it, not even a whisper during the show. That's why they kept running that Ted Anderson Rand Bomb update during the commercial breaks. I'm going to boycott listening to AJ for 1 month and the extra money I was going to use to buy some Silver and Gold at Midas Research is now going to Apmex.

----------


## dannno

^^

Wait.. did they mention it during his ads??

----------


## Kotin

> ^^
> 
> Wait.. did they mention it during his ads??


yes.. but it was Ted Anderson.. and I only heard it twice..

its not even throwing us a bone... though I give props to GCN and Ted Anderson as anyone that went to the GCN website knows, he promoted it just fine..


but this is no excuse.. something was wrong.. he didnt even mention it..

----------


## specsaregood

> but this is no excuse.. something was wrong.. he didnt even mention it..


I'm sticking with the belief that AJ wanted to get paid.  Makes perfect sense.

----------


## Kotin

> I'm sticking with the belief that AJ wanted to get paid.  Makes perfect sense.


thats the more logical conclusion, to be sure.. and it is where I arrive as well.. but it makes me despise him.. because I expect more from someone who claims to be a leader in the patriot movement.. thats just ridiculous and there is no excuse on Alex's part.


I have defended him many times and I do not like to second guess the decision to do so.. but that is where I  ultimately find myself

----------


## Matt Collins

> I'm sticking with the belief that AJ wanted to get paid.  Makes perfect sense.


The conspiracy theorists are chasing the conspiracy theorist. The irony

----------


## Kotin

> The conspiracy theorists are chasing the conspiracy theorist. The irony


wtf are you talking about??

----------


## specsaregood

> The conspiracy theorists are chasing the conspiracy theorist. The irony


Somebody wanting to get paid for promotion doesn't sound like a conspiracy to me.  Perhaps you should look up the definition of conspiracy.  Nothing I said in the comment you quoted matches up with the definition.  Fail.

----------


## pacelli

> This doesn't add up. He was prepared to go on the show over an hour before getting on the plane. 
> 
> Alex didn't even mention Rand or the moneybomb once, and he bumped Tom Woods off the show as well.


Exactly. Benton doesn't want to insult Alex.  Benton's alleged comment doesn't provide any additional information that we weren't already aware of in this thread.

----------


## pacelli

> ^^
> 
> Wait.. did they mention it during his ads??


GCN replaced the Midas Resources ads with ads for the moneybomb.  They were timed in the same places.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Somebody wanting to get paid for promotion doesn't sound like a conspiracy to me.  Perhaps you should look up the definition of conspiracy.  Nothing I said in the comment you quoted matches up with the definition.  Fail.


It was a joke... sheesh... sense of humor maybe?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

i am very disappointed in alex 

hopefully this was just an enormous mistake of some sort and alex does some heavy promotion for rand tomorrow




> B.S. I don't buy this explanation either. Especially since AJ didn't mention anything about it, not even a whisper during the show. That's why they kept running that Ted Anderson Rand Bomb update during the commercial breaks. I'm going to boycott listening to AJ for 1 month and the extra money I was going to use to buy some Silver and Gold at Midas Research is now going to Apmex.


ted anderson actualy owns midas so you may want to reconsider that

----------


## PeterSchiffVideos

I'm just hoping that Alex was a dick and wanted money.... which is better than Alex works for the feds or is controlled opposition.

Either way, now when I'm bored at work I'm going to spend my time doing things other than helping Alex's YouTube vids become popular.

----------


## itshappening

Screw Alex, like someone said (Trevor?) why would he do that when Rand has a shot at being a US senator?

we should send a protest squad to his office supporting Rand see how he likes it.  

lets get in his face. call his show...

----------


## itshappening

dont boycott Midas, Ted Anderson is a good guy.  Alex is the screwjob

----------


## ctiger2

> dont boycott Midas, Ted Anderson is a good guy.  Alex is the screwjob


Ted Anderson owns Midas and GCN. Alex is paid by GCN. GCN should have demanded Alex promote the bomb. Simple as that. Leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I'm done with both of them for a while.

----------


## NewEnd

> I'm just hoping that Alex was a dick and wanted money.... which is better than Alex works for the feds or is controlled opposition.


Controlled opposition.  A term brought in by a bunch of 2009ers, and promulgated by them.

How do we know YOU aren't controlled opposition?

And really what does it matter?  what is AJ's mission?  To get you too look into 9-11 so hard your head explodes?  The idea he is controlled opposition is so stupid.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Alex looks to be about ready to have Rand on today..... Not 100% sure.. Looks good!

Somewhere between 12:30 to 1:30  still not confirmed however..

----------


## Matt Collins

> I'm just hoping that Alex was a dick and wanted money.... which is better than Alex works for the feds or is controlled opposition.


Have you not seen this? 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nes+conspiracy

----------


## specsaregood

> Alex looks to be about ready to have Rand on today..... Not 100% sure.. Looks good!
> 
> Somewhere between 12:30 to 1:30  still not confirmed however..


Timezone?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Timezone?


Central

----------


## dannno

Maybe he wants to promote a second day of bombing to see how many people his show reaches that are willing to donate but not normally connected to what's going on.. in other words, how much value does his show add to the money bombs? Could be out of morbid curiosity.. or could be that he wants to know how much to charge next time

----------


## specsaregood

> Maybe he wants to promote a second day of bombing to see how many people his show reaches that are willing to donate but not normally connected to what's going on.. in other words, how much value does his show add to the money bombs? Could be out of morbid curiosity.. or could be that he wants to know how much to charge next time


My thoughts as well.

----------


## ctiger2

> Alex looks to be about ready to have Rand on today..... Not 100% sure.. Looks good!
> 
> Somewhere between 12:30 to 1:30  still not confirmed however..


Aha, someone from GCN must be reading these forums. I just logged in and AJ just said Rand was poppin' in for 5 mins because there's an upcoming event in TX.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Aha, someone from GCN must be reading these forums. I just logged in and AJ just said Rand was poppin' in for 5 mins because there's an upcoming event in TX.


A dollar short and a day late.

----------


## RyanRSheets

> Maybe he wants to promote a second day of bombing to see how many people his show reaches that are willing to donate but not normally connected to what's going on.. in other words, how much value does his show add to the money bombs? Could be out of morbid curiosity.. or could be that he wants to know how much to charge next time


I hope there's some somewhat rational explanation like this, because we can't really afford to make enemies in this movement.  We need everyone we can get.

----------


## beazy

no $#@! , pretty inept

----------


## NewEnd

Im sorry, but it seems to me this was more of a lfight scheduling problem than a snub... and maybe even more a problem on rand's part than AJ's.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> and maybe even more a problem on rand's part than AJ's.


A certain producer at GCN and some misinformation.....

----------


## Austin

> Im sorry, but it seems to me this was more of a lfight scheduling problem than a snub... and maybe even more a problem on rand's part than AJ's.


Then why wouldn't he simply say:

We were going to have Rand Paul on today, who is running for US Senate in Kentucky. He is having a moneybomb today to make sure that you go to randpaul2010.com and donate to him.

----------


## specsaregood

> Maybe he wants to promote a second day of bombing to see how many people his show reaches that are willing to donate but not normally connected to what's going on.. in other words, how much value does his show add to the money bombs? Could be out of morbid curiosity.. or could be that he wants to know how much to charge next time


Well there has been a $1500 bump so far since he started talkinga bout it.

----------


## MRoCkEd

tube?

----------


## pacelli

> Aha, someone from GCN must be reading these forums. I just logged in and AJ just said Rand was poppin' in for 5 mins because there's an upcoming event in TX.


Pardon my french, but $#@! him.

----------


## skyorbit

Just a little over $2,000 to go for $30,000 for the day.

----------


## purplechoe

YouTube - The Alex Jones Show Fri 8.21.2009 part-8

YouTube - The Alex Jones Show Fri 8.21.2009 part-9

----------


## skyorbit

Only $2,000 More for $40,000! 

Tracy

----------


## Pharoah

I hadn't listened to AJ's show before I started reading this thread, so it was funny to watch the AJ haters pour on the vitriol & disinfo, only to be refuted when the videos of Rand Paul's interview with AJ were ulimately posted.    If you want a conspiracy theory, ask yourselves why people make up stories about AJ?

----------


## Cowlesy

> I hadn't listened to AJ's show before I started reading this thread, so it was funny to watch the AJ haters pour on the vitriol & disinfo, only to be refuted when the videos of Rand Paul's interview with AJ were ulimately posted.    If you want a conspiracy theory, ask yourselves why people make up stories about AJ?


Is that you Ted Anderson???

----------


## NewEnd

> Pardon my french, but $#@! him.


Wow, teh hate is thick, Rand was on today, no explanation as to why the show didn't go down, but I hear no animosity.... but the Jones haters aren't letting up.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

I've taken some time to reflect on all of this.   The bottom line is Alex Jones has done a lot for the freedom movement. I remember when Ron Paul was running for president Alex Jones was a MAJOR factor in our fundraising... and on much more than one occasion.

Alex had Rand Paul on his show today and he was nothing but supportive of his campaign.  The donations have been strong today and I'm sure Alex having Rand on his show has had a lot to do with it.  We owe him thanks for that don't we?

Alex does a lot for our cause so let's not sweat the small stuff. 

Onward and upward!

----------


## evilfunnystuff

im glad rand was on today great interview

aparently there must have been a mix up in scheduling

----------

